# Wow..



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Not fishing for compliments or anything, but next week I'll be 65 years old!! I've been messing with these darn flyers since 1954....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nut,
Congratulations, I have got a couple of years on you, and got my first American Flyer trains in 1951, I guess I was 3 years old.

But I had a long hiatus from trains and just got back into it about 10 years ago, so I have lots of learning and collecting to do to catch up.

Thanks for all you do for members here, and thanks for your assistance along the way.

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have to say Congratulations!!!
It sounds like Aflyer and I are the same age. The first AF trains Santa brought were Christmas of 1950. The first layout I recall is 1952, the first layout I have pictures of is 1955. I never let go of the trains, the first time I started collecting was in 1980. Fortunately my wife is supportive.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I turned 65 2 weeks ago. I only got 1 flyer and got it in 1955.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OH, to be back in my 60's again...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's always amusing to read the comments of 
you young boys. I had my first AF flyer in
the 40s when i was a teen. 86 now.

Don


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Will be 68 in December. First S Scale February 2014. Also have small amount of O Gauge.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

It's good to know I must be considered a youngster at 56. Have a great birthday!


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll be 66 next month. I've been into trains since I was three years old and my Mom made me my first Engineers outfit. Been into HO since I was 14 when I bought my first Tyco set. I kinda got out of the hobby in the 90's when the purist took over and the the prices soared out of my budget range. I got into Flyer when I found my Parents Freight & Passenger sets in their attic after this passed. The only recollection I had of these two sets are some old pictures taken of them under the Christmas tree when I was three. Needless to say the sets were in bad shape when I found after being stored for 60+ years. I was bound and determined to restore them and with the help of the extraordinary members on this forum I succeeded and now enjoy them and marvel at technology from the 1950's that just keeps on going. Thanks again to the members of this forum for their help.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PhoebeSnow said:


> I'll be 66 next month. I've been into trains since I was three years old and my Mom made me my first Engineers outfit. Been into HO since I was 14 when I bought my first Tyco set. I kinda got out of the hobby in the 90's when the purist took over and the the prices soared out of my budget range. I got into Flyer when I found my Parents Freight & Passenger sets in their attic after this passed. The only recollection I had of these two sets are some old pictures taken of them under the Christmas tree when I was three. Needless to say the sets were in bad shape when I found after being stored for 60+ years. I was bound and determined to restore them and with the help of the extraordinary members on this forum I succeeded and now enjoy them and marvel at technology from the 1950's that just keeps on going. Thanks again to the members of this forum for their help.


Nice story..help is always here for anyone, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Hmmmmmm..........*

.......somehow, I thought growing old would take longer!

Peter


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Peter Herron said:


> .......somehow, I thought growing old would take longer!
> 
> Peter


Hey Peter, whereabouts in upstate NY?? Wayne County here, up close near the big lake.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Clifton Park..........*

.......in Saratoga County which is about 12 miles North of Albany.

Peter


----------

